# Scrapie tags?? Need advice!



## GloryBeHomestead (May 3, 2020)

Hi fellow goat lovers!

We are moving from CA to Massachusetts in 1 month. Do I really need scrapie tags for our Nigerian Dwarfs? I can't seem to get a straight answer. The goats that we will be traveling with will all have registration papers and tattoos as well as the required health certificates. I REALLY don't want to poke holes in our goats as I plan on showing some of them next year  From what I understand, the purpose of the tag is so they are able to trace the animal to the place of origin in the case of infection... wouldn't the ADGA tattoos fulfill that??


----------



## Calistar (Jan 16, 2017)

If they have registration papers with them they do not need to be tagged.


----------



## AndersonRanch (Oct 18, 2020)

Every goat has its own set of rules that they want. I forget if it was the goat going to Hawaii or the goat going to Utah but one of them it stated that the animal must have a scrapies tag and wanted the number. On the other one it simply wanted the ID number which we used the tattoo. 
Set up a appointment with a vet for the vet check. Make sure the animal(s) have their tattoos and bring the tags and tagger to the appointment. He will have the form that needs to be filled out along with a list of what needs to be done (pictures and or tests). If it says scrapies stick one in, if it doesn’t then go with the tattoo.


----------



## AndersonRanch (Oct 18, 2020)

I’m sorry i didn’t proof read. Every STATE has its own rules not goat lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Check with the state you are moving to.
With a some states you must have them when moving the goats there.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Keep a copy of the papers with you at all times. Some states are really strict when it comes to transporting livestock, especially at rest areas where you are stopped and trying to water them or whatever. I have found that starting the long trip at night works pretty well as the goats tend to sleep more. By the time day rolls around, they are somewhat accustomed to travel. 

As you probably know, take a supply of your own water- rest area water can make them sick. I think they over chlorinate it on purpose!

Safe travels! How long will you have to be on the road?


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

Call your Scrapie agent and have them assign you a Scrapie number, using your tattoo as ID instead of the tags. It is an acceptable form of identification.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Silly question... I've never moved goats except intrastate where in Texas that's ok.
What do y'all do if your goats aren't registered stock and don't have tattoos assigned? Are you required to punch holes in their ears and tag them or can you get them microchipped at the vet and use that number? I've always wondered.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

ADGA will assign your tattoo number to any goat regardless of breed or number. They send a nice ID certificate to you. You can even use your scrapie number for this and do the easy tail tattoo for room.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

goathiker said:


> ADGA will assign your tattoo number to any goat regardless of breed or number. They send a nice ID certificate to you. You can even use your scrapie number for this and do the easy tail tattoo for room.


Will ADGA assign numbers to backyard milkers without papers? I thought they only accepted purebreds. I have a couple of girls that have no paperwork because their previous owner passed away and I can't prove their parentage even though they're purebred. 
The reason I ask is because I might have to move and of course I want my girls to come with me.


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

GoofyGoat said:


> Will ADGA assign numbers to backyard milkers without papers? I thought they only accepted purebreds. I have a couple of girls that have no paperwork because their previous owner passed away and I can't prove their parentage even though they're purebred.
> The reason I ask is because I might have to move and of course I want my girls to come with me.


The ADGA won't just assign a tattoo to anyone, no. However, in your case you could probably register your does as NOA and get the tattoos assigned. 
I would call the Scrapie person in your area and ask them about microchips.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I believe ADGA has some sort of certificate that you can get for pets. It isn't an official registration. It is just a basic identification paper to use for shows, etc. But you would have to call and verify that.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

I know they don’t do NOA for Nigerians but I’ll call to see about getting the basic ID... thanks all!


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

We got certificates of ownership through ADGA for 4-H wethers. ( I do belong to ADGA with farm name and tattoo letters). As long as the tattoos in the ears or tail match the paper work, it is a legal document just like a registration paper. 

Mass. is pretty much doing the Covid lockdown thing again. Will that effect your journey?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Ranger1 said:


> The ADGA won't just assign a tattoo to anyone, no. However, in your case you could probably register your does as NOA and get the tattoos assigned.
> I would call the Scrapie person in your area and ask them about microchips.


Actually, ADGA puts whatever number that is already tattooed on the animals on the certificates. 
Microchips are not yet widespread or accepted as official except by animal control.

I've used this ID certificate for years. It allows me to cross state lines with pack wethers without having to tag them.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

What part of Massachusetts are you moving to? I am originally from there. My family still lives down there.


----------

